

Netflix blocking intl streamers who use VPNs to access the US version - misiti3780
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/netflix-is-blocking-international-streamers-who-use-vpns-to-access-the-us-version-9956469.html?cmpid=facebook-post

======
artur_makly
Luckily US proxies are still working for moi.

I just watched this incredible Doc on the most famous Chinese Artist/Activist
: [http://aiweiweineversorry.com/](http://aiweiweineversorry.com/)

fyi, their chat support flat out said "we dont offer different content
regionally, you should be able to see everything." ha!

